# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الثلاثاء  17  مارس 2020 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الصدى 

 فوضى عارمة .. الجماهير تقتحم الملاعب في الفاشر وعطبرة وبورتسودان
 حكومة الخرطوم توجه بإيقاف كل المناشط الرياضية والتجمعات الشبابية لمدة شهر
 مجلس المريخ يقدم جهازه الفني للإعلام بالجمعة .. ومحمد جلال يؤكد عدم توفيق القمة لأوضاعها
 مجلس الشباب والرياضة : إيقاف المناشط الرياضية لا يشمل كرة القدم
 محمد جلال : القمة لا يحق لها المشاركة في الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد
 الأحمر يوالي التدريبات وتركيز على الجانب البدني
 رئيس المريخ يوجه اللجنة القانونية بفتح بلاغ جنائي ضد عبد الصمد
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*رئيس المريخ سوداكال يقرر فتح بلاغ جنائي ضد عضو مجلسه
 أعلن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ المنتخب منذ عام 2017  في بيان رسمي له مساء امس الإثنين أنه بصدد تقديم بلاغ رسمي للسلطات ضد عضو مجلس إدارته  السابق عبد الصمد محمد عثمان.
  وأوضحت إدارة المريخ، وفقا لبيان النادي المنشور عبر صفحته الرسمية  بفيسبوك، امس أنها كانت قد كلفت اللجنة القانونية لديه، بمخاطبة عبد ا لصمد لتقديم تقرير مالي مدعوم بمستندات عن الفترة الماضية التي أشرف فيها على  الشؤون المالية للنادي. وأوضح البيان: أن عبد الصمد قدم تقريرا من دون مستندات  تؤيد الصرف، (رغم إمهاله) فترة كافية، وعليه وجه رئيس نادي المريخ اللجنة  القانونية باتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية التي تحفظ حقوق النادي لدى نيابة  المال العام”.

  وقال نادي المريخ إن الإجراء القانوني المتخذ  ضد عضو مجلس إدارته السابق يشمل أيضا جميع الأموال التي تم استلامها على  رأسها أموال النادي، في بطولة كأس الأبطال العربية، وتلك التي تسلمها من  وزارة المالية بولاية الخرطوم خلال فترة إشرافه على الشؤون المالية للمجلس  الذي عين به من قبل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يوجه بسحب قرار تعيين أعضاء المجلس المعينين
 المكتب الإعلامي
 وجه رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم عبدالله آدم بمخاطبة الأمانة العامة  للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم موجها بسحب وإلغاء قرار التعيين الذي أودعه  مجلس الإدارة المنتخب لدي الإتحاد السوداني والذي تم بموجبه تعيين مجموعة  من الأعضاء بمجلس الإدارة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمسلمي يضع نظام تدريبي خاص
 المكتب الإعلامي
 قال المدير الفني لفريق الكرة بنادي المريخ التونسي الألماني أمين المسلمي  انهم في الجهاز الفني قد قرروا وضع نظام تدريبي خاص لفريق الكرة وذلك  بأداء مرانين ومن ثم منح اللاعبين راحة ليوم واحد وتأتي الخطوة نظرا لإلغاء  قيام المباريات غير الرسمية ومن المنتظر ان يستأنف الأحمر تدريباته  الصباحية بعد غدً الأربعاء بملعب الخرطوم الوطني بنادي الأسرة.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواصل تدريباته الصباحية بملعب الخرطوم
 المكتب الإعلامي
 واصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريباته صباح امس الإثنين و أجرى الفريق  حصة تدريبية عند السابعة صباحا بملعب الخرطوم الوطني بنادي الأسرة بحضور  "20" لاعبا مع تواصل غياب اللاعبين الدوليين، وقد أشرف على التحضيرات  المدرب التونسي الألماني أمين المسلمي وطاقمه، وأشتمل المران على تحضيرات  بدنية كما قام المدير الفني بتنفيذ عددا من الجمل التكتيكية ومن المنتظر ان  يواصل الأحمر تحضيراته حتى موعد مباراته المقبلة امام نادي الفلاح عطبرة.













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يوجه اللجنة القانونية بفتح بلاغ جنائي ضد عبدالصمد
 المكتب الإعلامي
 حرصا من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ على إدارة المال العام بشكل مؤسسي وشفاف  قام مجلس الإدارة خلال الفترة الماضية بتكليف اللجنة القانونية بمخاطبة  الأستاذ عبدالصمد محمد عثمان عضو المجلس المعين من قبل مجلس الإدارة  المنتخب بواسطة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ان يقدم لمجلس الإدارة تقرير  مالي مسنود بالمستندات لكنه قام بتقديم تقرير دون مستندات تؤيد الصرف، وقد  تم إمهاله فترة كافية للقيام بذلك وعليه قام رئيس نادي المريخ بتوجيه  اللجنة القانونية بإتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية التي تحفظ حقوق النادي لدي  نيابة المال العام ويشمل الإجراء جميع الأموال التي تم إستلامها على رأسها  أموال النادي في بطولة الأندية العربية إضافة للأموال التي تسلمها من وزارة  المالية بولاية الخرطوم خلال فترة توليه مالية المجلس معينا من قبل المجلس  المنتخب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*" المصطفى" يتوقف عن التدريبات بسبب المستحقات

 تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق  بتوقف لاعب المريخ وحارسه ( محمد المصطفى) عن مزاولة نشاطه مع الفريق  اعتراضا على عدم سداد مستحقاته المالية طرف النادي و المتمثلة في مقدم عقد  التسجيل.
 وتبلغ جملة مطالبات اللاعب حوالي " ظ£ظ ظ " الف جنيه.
 واستعان فريق الكرة في تدريباته اليوم بحارس المرمى بفريق الشباب ( مهند بشارة) بعد تغيب المصطفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك

  افلام الخيال العلمي 
 *تجد افلام الخيال العلمي مساحة واسعة وسط الناس 
 *برغم انها كلها تركيبات ساكت علي قول كردنة 
 *وبرغم انها كلها تتفق في القصة 
 *قوي الشر تركب فايروس او تغيير مخلوق ليصبح خارقا 
 *يسيطرون عليه 
 *يستخدمونه في تركيباتهم الاجرامية 
 *ثم يفقدون السيطرة عليه 
 *يطيح في الناس ويطيح بهم 
 *بما فيهم اهل التركيبة زاتهم 
 *ثم يموت في آخر الفيلم 
 *او يهرب تمهيدا للجزء التاني من الفيلم
 *هذه المرة وفي هذا الفيلم لانجلس امام الشاشة نتفرج ونشاهد 
 *بل جميعنا يشارك بالفيلم 
 *وجميعنا يؤدي دور بطولة 
 *بعضنا صاحب الفكرة التركيبة 
 *وبعضنا مركباتي ركب التركيبة معمليا 
 *وبعضنا نشر ناتج تركيبات المعمل 
 *وبعضنا مات 
 *وبعضنا خائف 
 *هذا البعض الاخير يمثل الجانب الكوميدي في الفيلم المأساوي 
 *وديل نحنا 
 *قال ليك واحد في صف العيش عطس 
 *لالقي ناس في الصف ولالقي خباز ولا عيش زاتو 
 *الجميع اطلق سيقانه القادة عربي للريح 
 *قال ليك واحد عطس عطستين كاربات جوة الحافلة 
 *الناس بالشبابيك يافكيك
 *بي سواقهم 
 *والكمساري جري بالباقي 
 *ياخ واحد اتصل تلفون علي صاحبو 
 *مع قولة الو قحة 
 *صاحبو جدع التلفون 
 *هواوي آخر موديل 
 *ياخ واحد وسط السوق عطس فحمد الله لم يجد من يشمته 
 *والخواف ربي عيالو 
 *هذا الداء التعامل معه بسبهللية 
 *لا حانحضر انتخابات 
 *ولا حا نشوف نجاحات حمدوك 
 *الحذر ثم الحذر 
 *والتعامل بجدية من الحكومة والشعب 
 *فالتركيبة المرة دي صعبة شديييد 
 *ومابتهاظر..
 *ياخ قال ليك واحد عندو ضيق نفس مشي يفحص
 *لما فتح الباب البيت كلو بصوت واحد 
 *ان شاء الله طلع سل!!!!!
 *ايها الناس
 *بايديننا نبنيك يابادنا 
 *وبغسل ايديننا نهريك ياكورونتنا 
 *وخلو الاحضان لزمن الاحضان
 *ايها الناس 
 *المبادرات الخدمية الطوعية هي فهم راقي وتعبير عن انتماء لوطن واعتراف بشعب 
 *في كل صباح يدهشنا الشباب بمبادرة تسر 
 *وهاهي مبادرة سودان بدون اوساخ 
 *تحدد الجمعة القادمة يوما لنظافة شارع العرضة من المحلية شرقا وحتي كوبري ود البشير غربا 
 *الدعوة للمشاركة لكل شاب عاشق للبلد ولكل شابة محبة للوطن 
 *ليست قصرا علي سكان العرضة 
 *ولا مقفولة علي ناس ام درمان 
 *بل لاجميع 
 *لان عنوان المبادرة سودان بدون اوساخ
 *ايها الناس 
 *ان تنصروا الله ينصركم 
 *اها 
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
 *والينا 
 *ايه دوركم تجاه مبادرات الشباب قول لينا 
 *اذا كان المحلية عربية مابتدينا 
 *اذا كان الدولة العميقة بتعرقل لينا 
 *اذا واذا واذا يا والينا 
 سلك كهربا 
 ننساك كيف والكلب قال القصة ماقصة نضافه وبس...القصة قصة سلوك قيافه وثقافه نحافظ بيها علي النضافة 
 والي لقاء 
 سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* فيروس (كورونا) يلغي مُعسكر المريخ الداخلي
 استأنف تدريباته صباح أمس

  استأنف المريخ صباح أمس من ملعب نادي الأسرة، تحضيراته استعداداً  للاستحقاقات التي تنتظره في بقية الموسم الحالي على صعيد الدوري الممتاز  وكأس السودان.. وشهد تدريب المريخ غياب اللاعبين الدوليين المنتظمين في  مُعسكر المنتخب الوطني مُقابل مُشاركة مجموعة من لاعبي فريق الشباب بالنادي  في تدريب الفريق الأول بعد أن اختارهم التونسي أمين المسلمي للتدرب مع  الفريق الأول عقب الوقوف على مُستوياهم في بعض مباريات فريق الشباب.
  على صعيد متّصل، قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إلغاء المُعسكر الداخلي  المُغلق الذي كان مزمعاً انطلاقته اعتباراً من الأمس وحتى نهاية الشهر  الحالي، وعزا المجلس بحسب ما تحصلت عليه (الصيحة) قرار إلغاء المعسكر لمنع  التجمُّعات والتدابير الوقائية منعاً لانتشار فيروس (كورونا).









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												اتحاد الكرة السوداني: المنافسات القومية مستمرّة 											


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
باستثناء الإعلام في التغطية والمتابعات وفق الضوابط الصحية المنصوص عليها.



أعلن اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني اليوم”الأثنين” عن استمرار منافساته القومية لكرة القدم وفقًا للبرمجة المعلنة مسبقًا.
وقال الأمين العام لاتحاد الكرة، حسن أبو جبل، في تصريحاتٍ للموقع  الرسمي اليوم”الأثنين” إنّ كلّ المباريات ستلعب دون جمهورٍ بحسب القرار  السابق بعد قرار وزارة الشباب والرياضة بخوض كلّ الفعاليات الرياضية دون  جمهورٍ.
وسابقًا، أعلنت الإدارة العامة للرياضة بولاية الخرطوم عن إيقاف جميع  المناشط الرياضية، باستثاء كرة القدم، على خلفية إعلان وجود حالة وفاة  بفيروس”كورونا” المستجدّ في العالم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**اتحاد الكرة يخاطب مجلس المريخ بشأن النظام الأساسي*

 قال اتحاد  كرة القدم السوداني إنّه تمّ إخطار مجلس المريخ الخرطوم بقراره القاضي  بإعادة الجمعية العمومية وتسليم لجنته ملف العضوية كاملاً.
 وأوضح  رئيس لجنة الإشراف على الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ، حسين أبو قبة في  تصريحاتٍ صحفية  أنّه تمّ تحديد موعدٍ جديد لإجازة النظام الأساسي غير أنّ  مجلس المريخ لم يمنحهم أيّ ردٍ حتى اللحظة.
  وفي الحادي والعشرين من أكتوبر الماضي، أصدرت اللجنة القانونية باتحاد كرة  القدم السوداني قرارًا قضى ببطلان إجراءات الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام  الأساسي لنادي المريخ.
 وكان اتحاد الكرة قد طالب نادي المريخ بتحديد موعدٍ جديد لإجازة النظام الأساسي بعد بطلان الأولى.
  وأشار قبة إلى أنّ المدير العام لنادي لمريخ مدثر خيري كان قد وعدهم  بتحديد موعدٍ لعقد الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي بعد جلوسه مع  الإدارة.
 وأضاف” لم نحصل على ردٍ بخصوص هذا الأمر بعد”.
 وكشف حسين أبو قبة عن أنّ اتحاده سيخاطب نادي المريخ مرة أخرى بشأن تحديد موعدٍ جديد للجمعية العمومية وتسليم ملف العضوية.
 وأضاف” حال لم يتمّ الالتزام، سيتمّ رفع الأمر إلى مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم”

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج

 كوفيد 19 التضخيم والمتاجرة
  â–،  كاريكاتير معبّر جداً أظهر صورة لعدد من الأشخاص داخل (قفص) مثل  الأقفاص التي تحبس فيها الحيوانات الأليفة والمتوحشّة وخارج القفص عدد من  الحيوانات تشاهد (بشماتة) حبس البشرية داخل القفص المذكور مرددة عبارة  (الدنيا دوارة).
 â–،  العالم الآن بات فعلياً داخل (قفص) حديدي من  (العزل الصحي) لمن خالطوا المصابين بفيروس كورونا أو المصابين بالفايروس  نفسه ولم يقتصر الأمر دون شك على (العزل الصحي) وإنما امتد ليشمل (العزل  العائلي) (العزل الرياضي) (العزل الإجتماعي) إضافة لأكبر حالة من العزل وهى  عزل الهلع والخوف الذي اجتاح العالم عن بكرة أبيه.
 â–،  إحصائيات  المرض بها شئ من الغرابة رغم أنها لا تخلو من المنطق فالعدد الإجمالي  للمصابين في الصين بلغ حتى لحظة كتابة هذا المقال (80 ألف و824) مصاب من  جملة (147 ألف و 286) في جميع دول العالم.
 â–،  المنطقي في الإحصائيات  هو العدد المهول من الإصابات في (الصين) بإعتبار أن منشأ الفايروس هو  مدينة (ووهان الصينية) والغرابة تكمن في أن من جملة (67 ألف و535 ألف حالة)  تم شفاؤها كان للصين النصيب الأكبر بشفاء (61 ألف و644 حالة) وهى نسبة  عالية جداً مقارنة مع نسب الإصابة في بقية دول العالم.
 â–،  بحسبة  صغيرة من جملة (80 ألف و824 إصابة) في الصين شفي (61 ألف و644)، ومن جملة  (66 ألف و462 إصابة) في العالم شفي منها فقط (5 الاف و891) حالة !!!.
  â–،  وهذا إن دل إنما يدل على (عجز) العالم أجمع على مجابهة الفايروس  بإستثناء الصين التي باتت تتعامل مع الأمر وكأنه (انفلونزا عابرة) خلال  الأونة الأخيرة.
 â–،  طالما أن الصين أضحت قادرة على السيطرة على كل  هذا العدد من المصابين وعجز العالم عن مجابهة الأزمة المستفحلة بذات قدرات  وقوة الصين الطبّية فهل تحوّل الأمر فعلياً إلى (حرب إقتصادية بأسلحة  طبّية) وإنعاش إقتصادي من نوع آخر.
 â–،  فتلك الأرقام تلفت الإنتباه  بشكل كبير لأن علاج ثلاثة أضعاف المصابين في غضون الشهر فهذا يؤكّد القدرة  الخارقة على (الإحتواء) بصفة (الإحتكار والحصرية) بدليل فشل الدول الإخرى  في تحقيق نفس الأمر.
 â–،  الحديث على أن هذا الفايروس (مصنّع) لأجل  الكسب التجاري يعتبر عبطاً وجهلاً ولكن يمكن تحليل الأمر من زاوية أخرى وهو  أن هذا الفايروس حقيقي وموجود وانطلق فعلياً من مدينة ووهان الصينية ولكن  في المقابل تم تضخيمه بصورة كبيرة جداً من قبل الصينيين أنفسهم استدراجاً  للعالم وضرباً لسوق الأسهم وفقاً لبعض التقارير الإقتصادية.
 â–،   فالتصريح الغريب جداً الصادر على لسان الرئيس الصيني في بدايات ظهور  الفايروس منح الإقتصاديين وساسة العالم الخيط الأول لفك طلاسم كورونا خلال  الفترة القادمة.
 â–،  الرئيس الصيني صرّح قائلاً (بأنه غير مستعد  لإنقاذ البلاد من فايروس كورونا) وهو ما أدى إلى هبوط حاد في أسعار أسهم  الشركات التكنولوجية والكيميائية لمستثمرين أوروبيين الذي باعوا حصصهم  للحكومة الصينية على الفور بأسعار زهيدة بعد تصريحات (شي جي بينغ).
 â–،   ربما هى تحليلات وإجتهادات ولكن الحقيقي الآن هو أن الصين عالجت نسبة  (76% من مصابيها) بينما العالم أجمع لم يقو على تجاوز نسبة ال (9%) من علاج  مصابيه وهو ما يؤكّد أن الفايروس (حقيقي) وبكامل مخاطره ولكن عقليات الصين  إستفادت منه وأدارته وفقاً لما يقتضيه إحتياجها الإقتصادي.
 â–،   والسؤال المهم الآن (ثم ماذا بعد) هل ستعين الصين العالم على تجاوز الأزمة  أم أنها سستفرّج عليه أم أن المتاجرة ستكون حاضرة والمصل لمن يدفع أكثر.
 â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: كورونا هو امتداد طبيعي (للسارس).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان توضيحي من لجنة الإستثمار بنادي المريخ التي يترأسها ابو أواب بشأن  تجميدها وتحويل أعضائها للتحقيق من قبل رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أدم  سوداكال

 متابعة : أحمد دراج
 نص بيان لجنة قطاع الإستثمار بنادي المريخ
 توضيح مهم لجماهير المريخ
  الحمدلله رب العالمين خالق الكون أجمعين وباعثهم يوم الدين ثم الصلاة على  سيد ولد آدم اجمعين وخاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى كل من اهتدى  بهديه الى يوم الدين .
 أما بعد :
 الى جماهير المريخ الوفية داخل وخارج سوداننا الحبيب .
  كما تعلمون جميعاً فقد باشرت لجنة الإستثمار أعمالها بعد الاتفاق مع مجلس  إدارة نادي المريخ الذي وقف على البرنامج الإستثماري الطموح  الذي يتضمن  تنفيذ مشاريع ضخمة عددها 17  مشروعاً  على رأسها ( بنك الصفوة التجاري  العالمي ) والذي سيكون المساهمين فيه ( أبو أواب وعدد من المستثمرين  الأجانب ) وبمقدور هذه المشاريع  وضع النادي ضمن قائمة أثرى الأندية في  الوطن العربي وهي نقلة محسوب لها بدقة وستجعل نادي المريخ يعتمد على تصريف  كافة أعماله من عائدات المشاريع التي وصل بعضها الآن طور التنفيذ .
  نحن هنا بصدد إصدار توضيح مهم لجماهير المريخ حتى تقف على الحقائق كاملة  غير منقوصة وذلك من حقها علينا وعليه فإننا في لجنة الإستثمار قد طالعنا  خبر قرار مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ القاضي بتجميد عمل اللجنة وتحويل أعضائها  للتحقيق وهو ما تسبب في نشر عدد من الأقاويل الكاذبة والتي تناقلتها  الأسافير ودحضاً لتلك الشائعات تود اللجنة ان توضح لجماهير المريخ وللرأي  العام أنه لا صحة إطلاقاً لما يدور حول رهن أصول النادي للجنة الإستثمار  وتلك فرية لا ندري ما الغرض من إطلاقها ونحن إذ ننفي ذلك نقول لكل من اراد  التأكد التوجه فوراً لمجلس المريخ واستفساره عن حقيقة ما ذكر والجميع يعلم  أن الحقيقة تبقى دوماً ظاهرة تعجز كل الأكاذيب عن إخفائها .
 وغير   بعيد عن ذات الموضوع فقد اكتشفت لجنة الإستثمار أن سبب قرار التجميد هو  اتفاق اللجنة مع المدرب المصري دربالة حيث يرى المجلس بأنه تصرف فردي  وتجاوز للصلاحيات لذا وجب علينا أيضاً توضيح هذه النقطة منعاً للبس والصحيح  أن اللجنة اتصلت بالمدرب المصري للقدوم للسودان للوقوف على طبيعة النادي  تمهيداً لعمل دراسة جدوي لإنشاء اكاديمية المريخ للفئات السنية وهي أحد  المشاريع المتفق عليها مع مجلس المريخ وكانت الخطة أن يحضر المدرب ومن ثم  يتم عقد جلسة ثلاثية بين المجلس واللجنة والمدرب لمناقشة التفاصيل ولم يكن  هناك اي اتجاه أو نية لتغييب مجلس المريخ الذي يعلم ان الأكاديمية من ضمن  المشاريع التي وافق عليها ولمزيد من إلقاء الضوء على المشروع نفيدكم بأن  اللجنة قطعت شوطا بعيداً مع أحد  المؤسسات الأوروبية لرعاية الأكاديمية حتى  تقوم على النسق الأوروبي وتكون فتحا للمريخ في تفريخ المواهب وتسويقها .
  وفي الختام نؤكد بأننا جئنا في الأساس لخدمة المريخ وعمل طفرة هائلة في  تسويق شعار النادي والإستفادة من إسمه الكبير في بناء مستقبله حتى يتبوأ  مكانه الطبيعي والطليعي في مقدمة الأندية ولم نخل بأي من بنود الإتفاق  وسنمضي  في تنفيذ كافة المشروعات حتى ترى النور بالتنسيق التام مع الإخوة   في مجلس الإدارة .
 والله من وراء القصد 
 محمد ابوعوف حسب الرسول ( أبوأواب )
 رئيس اللجنة الاستثمار




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قضايا بالجملة على طاولة المسابقات
 .
 .
 تنتظر لجنة  المسابقات عدداً من القضايا التي وضعت على طاولة لجنة المسابقات، آخرها  قضية مباراة الفلاح والأهلي مروي وقبل ذلك الطعن القانوني المقدم من نادي  حي العرب حول مشاركة لاعب الهلال دفع الله منصور ولاعب المريخ طبنجة في  مباريات القمة أمام السوكرتا.

 وبحسب  المتابعات ، فإن قرارات لجنة المسابقات ستحدث تغيرات كبيرة في ترتيب  الأندية حال ثبوت صحة شكوى السوكرتا في القمة والتي من شأنها أن تمنح حي  العرب ست نقاط إضافية تعزز حظوظ الفريق في المنافسة على مقاعد التمثيل  الخارجي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المنتخب يستدعي سيف الدمازين
 .
 .
  قدم مدرب المنتخب  الوطني الاول فيلود الدعوة لمهاجم مريخ الفاشر وهداف الدوري الممتاز حتى  قبل اسبوعين سيف الدمازين وذلك لتمثيل منتخب السودان باعتبار انه من  اللاعبين المميزين وكان فيلود قد استدعى ايضا لاعب الهلال عبد الرؤوف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يفوز بديربي الفاشر.. وكادقلي يفاجئ الفلاح


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت



فاز  الهلال الفاشر على غريمه التقليدي المريخ الفاشر، بنتيجة (1/0) في ديربي  مدينة الفاشر، الذي جرى امس الإثنين، ضمن الأسبوع 26 من الدوري السوداني  الممتاز.

أحرز هدف الهلال الفاشر، لاعب وسطه هشام جِنِّيِّة، وهو لاعب سابق للمريخ الفاشر.

والمباراة  هي الثانية للمريخ الفاشر بعد حادثة حريق الفندق الذي حدث قبل أسبوعين  بالخرطوم، مما أدى لوفاة لاعبه المصري محمد هيثم العيسوي، وإصابة عدد من  لاعبيه بعضها خطيرة.

وتجمد المريخ الفاشر عند 38 نقطة، حيث كان قد  تعادل سلبيا في مباراته السابقة أمام حي الوادي، بينما قفز الهلال الفاشر  بنقاطه إلى 28 نقطة.

وشهد ديربي الفاشر إثارة كبيرة، حين طرد حكم  المباراة لاعب وسط الهلال الفاشر إلهامي أحمد، وأبعد المدير الفني للمريخ  الفاشر محسن سيد عن ملعب المباراة.



كما أوقف الحكم المباراة لدقائق بسبب أحداث جماهيرية شهدت اجتياحا للملعب، لكنه عاد واستأنف اللعب بعد عودة الهدوء.

مفاجأة كادقلي

وحقق الهلال كادقلي مفاجأة كبيرة بتحويل خسارته أمام ضيفه الوافد الجديد الفلاح عطبرة، إلى فوز بنتيجة (2/1) ضمن ذات الجولة.

وكان الفلاح قد تقدم بهدف السبق في الشوط الأول عن طريق ظهيره الأيمن صبحي السنوسي.

وأحرز الهلال كادقلي أهدافه في الشوط الثاني عن طريق محمد عثمان ومحمد عمر، ليرفع نقاطه إلى 20 نقطة، وتجمد الفلاح إلى 25 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حي العرب يتخطى الشرطة.. والأمل يسحق الرابطة


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


حقق  حي العرب بورتسودان، انتصاره الثالث على التوالي، وذلك على حساب ضيفه  الشرطة القضارف بنتيجة (2/1)، امس الإثنين، ضمن الأسبوع 26 من الدوري  السوداني الممتاز.



أحرز لحي العرب الفاتح جادين من ركلة جزاء، وحسين النور، بينما أحرز للشرطة لاعب الوسط شهاب صديق من ركلة.

ورفع فريق حي العرب رصيده إلى 39 نقطة، بينما تجمد الشرطة عند 20 نقطة.



وعلى  ستاد مدينة عطبرة، سحق الأمل ضيفه الرابطة كوستي وفاز عليه (4/1)، وذلك من  دون جمهور، استجابة لقرار اتحاد الكرة السوداني، لمكافحة تفشي فيروس  كورونا.

وسجل الهدف الأول للأمل عادل الفجر، وأضاف الدولي الجنوب  سوداني ألوك أكيج الهدفين الثاني والرابع، وتكفل كابتن بشير بإحراز الهدف  الثالث.

وقفز الأمل بنقاطه إلى 46 نقطة، مستمرا في الترتيب الرابع، وتجمد الرابطة عند 19 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الأمل عطبرة تسدد ثمن تذاكر مباراة لم تحضرها


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الأمل عطبرة السوداني
لفت جمهور نادي الأمل عطبرة الأنظار بظاهرة لم تحدث في ملاعب كرة القدم السودانية من قبل.

وكشف محمد تاج السر، الأمين العام لنادي الأمل عطبرة التفاصيل ل، فقال: "فوجئنا بتصرف جمهور الأمل، اليوم الإثنين، فقد توافدوا على مقر النادي، وتبرعوا بثمن تذكرة مباراتنا ضد الرابطة كوستي".

وشدد  على أنهم لم يتوقعوا هذا التصرف من الجمهور، خاصة بعد قرار إقامة  المباريات بمدرجات فارغة، من أجل التصدي لفيروس كورونا المستجد.

وأوضح  تاج السر: "بررت لنا فئات من جماهير الأمل عطبرة تصرفها، بأنها لن تتوقف  عن مساندة مجلس إدارة النادي في الالتزام بمصروفات فريق كرة القدم للاعبين  والجهازين الفني والإداري وتكاليف أخرى".



واستطرد: "هذا التصرف النبيل من جماهير نادي الأمل، كشف لنا عن حبهم الذي لا مثيل له للنادي ولاعبيه وتاريخه".

وأردف: "سنقدم الشكر لهم بالسعي لتحقيق مزيد من الانتصارات، حتى نعود للمشاركة ببطولة الكونفدرالية".

يذكر أن الأمل عطبرة كان قد فاز مساء اليوم الإثنين، على الرابطة كوستي (4/1)، ليعزز بقاءه في المركز الرابع المؤهل للكونفدرالية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
ابوعاقلة اماسا
 لغم الاستثمار في المريخ..!
 كتبت أكثر من مرة متناولاً  بالإشارات ما يحدث في ملف الاستثمار ينادي المريخ، وبعد أن طالعنا قرار  المجلس القاضي بتشكيل قطاع الاستثمار برئاسة الأخ محمد أبوعوف من مريخاب  جدة، وكالعادة تناولت ذلك بنوع من الحذر وجملة من التحفظات، لأسباب كثيرة  ومنطقية، أولها أن المريخاب اعتادوا على التعامل مع مثل هذه التجارب  بالعقليات الهتافية المندفعة التي لا تتيح للقادمين الجديد فرصة تنفيذ ما  يخططون، ولا تسمح للنادي بتحقيق الاستفادة المرجوة من فكرة الاستثمار،  فضلاً عن ابتذالها والنهايات المؤسفة التي تشهد عليها التجارب السابقة.
 * ليس لدينا مشكلة مع الأخ محمد أبوعوف، ولم نعرف عنه إلا كل خير، ولكننا  رأينا أن مدخله لنادي المريخ كان خاطأ، والخطوات الأولى في ذلك المشروع  كانت مبهمة كفاية بحيث تنصب شراكًا مميتة للفكرة في مستقبلها، وإضافة للوضع  الإداري المرتبك لنادي المريخ، والغموض الذي يكتنف الكثير من الأوضاع،  اعتمد أبو أواب على شخصيات لا تعرف التريث والحكمة في تصرفاتها، وكذلك لم  يلجأ المجلس لدائرته القانونية من أجل صياغة عقد واتفاق يحفظ الحقوق  القانونية للطرفين.. الأمر الذي كان يشير إلى أن في الأمر لغما شديد  الإنفجار سيحين وقته لا محالة، وهو ما حدث عندما أصدر سوداكال قرارًا  بإلغاء لجنة الاستثمار وإحالة أعضائها للتحقيق، وقد أسعدني الخبر وأشدت به  مرارًا بمنطق: (الني للنار).. وكل ما تبع تلك الخطوات من وجهة نظري كانت  خاطئة وهي بحاجة إلى إعادة صياغة على أقل تقدير.
 * الأخ محمد أبوعوف  علق على ما كتبته في إحدى المجموعات وكانت مشاركتي كالآتي: (لجنة الاستثمار  أقدمت على خطوات خارج تفويضها وصلاحياتها... وقد أشرت لذلك من قبل عبر  المقال وفي استديو الملاعب..)... وجاء في تعليقه: (السلام عليكم 
 أنا برد على هذا السؤال فقط.. معذرة
 نحن لم نستلم أي أصول حتى اللحظة ولا تفويض من المجلس ولا صلاحية لإنشاء مشاريعنا ومنتظرين لسة).. انتهى تعليق الحبيب أبو أواب..!
 * اللبيب من القراء سيدرك موضع الخلاف في الأمر، فالأخ أبو أواب أكد أنهم  لم يتسلموا أية أصول، والمجلس لم يمنحهم تفويضًا ولا صلاحيات لإنشاء  مشاريع، ولكن الحقيقة الأكيدة أن لجنته وبواسطة مناديبها بالخرطوم قد  استأجرت بالفعل مكاتبا وبدأت تخاطب بعض الجهات بخطابات معنونة بلجنة  الاستثمار بالنادي وبورق مروس.. وأكثر من خطوة عملية أخرى شارك فيها  أجانب.. وهذا يعني أنهم لم ينتظروا تفويض الإدارة بل شرعوا في التنفيذ  مباشرة.. وهنا انفجر اللغم..!
 حواشي
 * كيف للجنة لم تتلق تفويضًا من مجلس الإدارة كما أكد أبوعوف تقدم على مثل هذه الخطوات وتشرع في مخاطبة جهات أخرى بدون علم المجلس؟
 * قبل أي تناول الأمر كنت على تواصل مع عدد من عضوية المجلس لمعرفة  صلاحيات لجنة الاستثمار لأننا قرأنا وتابعنا أنشطتها عبر مواقع التواصل  الاجتماعية بذات المساندة الهتافية التي نراها دائماً في مثل هذه  المشروعات.
 * تابعنا أخبارًا عن عروض لاستثمار قطعة الأرض المملوكة  للمريخ بالحتانة، في ذات الأيام التي نتابع فيها أخبارًا عن فضيحة حوض  السباحة، والقضية التي أمام قاضي محكمة أم درمان.
 * أذكركم - فإن  الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين - فقد اكتشف مسؤولي نادي المريخ قصة فساد يشيب لها  الولدان طرفها شركة غير معلومة، وجهات خفية ومفسدة تنتمي لنادي المريخ..  ذلك الاتفاق الذي مر عليه زهاء العشر سنوات، حصد فيها الطرف الثاني  المليارات، بينما لم يحصل النادي على فلس واحد..!
  * حتى التعاقد بين  شركة هاشم الخير والنادي في تقديري ليس منصفًا، بل فيه تشويه لصورة المريخ  وهضم لحقوقه، وذلك أكبر المساحة التي منحت لأبي الخير ليتخذها مربضًا  لشاحناته، ومن جهة أنها جزء من الواجهة المطلة على شارع العرضة الذي يعد  موقعًا تجاريًا يستأجر بالمتر.. سأعود لهذا الملف لاحقًا..!
 * أبدينا  تحفظاتنا في كل ذلك حرصًا على حقوق الطرفين.. لا نريد أن تذهب تجربة محمد  أبوعوف للنهاية المأساوية التي انتهت عليها التجارب التي سبقتها..!
 *  تفاصيل القصة تشير إلى أن هنالك طرفًا من مجلس الإدارة يتحدث بلسان رئيس  النادي، ويخدع الناس بأنه مفوض لتلك المهمة... وهذه هي الحلقة المفقودة..!
 * عمومًا.. انتهى الأمر للجنة تحقيق وتقصي ونتطلع إلى أن تلتزم الحياد  وتستجلي الحقائق لترد لكل ذي حق حقه.. ومثلما نرفض أن يكون المريخ معبرًا  للمصالح الخاصة التي تستقطع من جسده.. نرفض أن يظلم أحد من أبنائه مهما  كانت الظروف..!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والد لاعب “مريخ الفاشر” المتوفي يتكفل بعلاج لاعب مصري
 أعلن المهندس (هيثم العيسوي) والد (محمد العيسوي) ، لاعب مريخ الفاشر الذي توفي نتيجة اشتعال حريق في فندق إقامة الفريق

 
  أعلن المهندس (هيثم العيسوي) والد (محمد العيسوي) ، لاعب مريخ الفاشر الذي توفي نتيجة اشتعال حريق في فندق إقامة الفريق
 
 نهاية الشهر الماضي، عن تكفلة بتكلفة علاج لاعب فريق بلدية المحلة (أحمد السعدني) الذي اصيب بجلطة في القدم منعته من ممارسة الكرة.

 وسجل “العيسوي” زياة للاعب في منزله وأعلن تكفله بنفقات العلاج التي تصل الى أكثر من “100” ألف جنيه مصري.
 
 وكان “عيسوي” الابن، يلعب لفريق بلدية المحلة قبل ان حضوره للسودان و توقيعه لفريق مريخ الفاشر.
#سبورتاق.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 
 ***********
 ود الشريف 
 ************

  ** فشلت قناة الملاعب في نقل مباراة المريخ والشرطة من استاد القضارف علي  بعد ظ،ظ ظ  كيلو م  من الخرطوم بمبررات واهية وحرمت ملايين المريخاب من مشاهدة  انتصار فريقهم ولا نود القول أن الملاعب غير جديرة باحتكار تلفزة الدوري  الممتاز ولكن عليها احترام المشاهدين 
 ** الغريبة ان القناة المحترمة أدارت استديو تحليلي للمباراة وهيأت الناس للمشاهدة 
 ** جالون جاز حرم جماهير المريخ من مشاهدة انتصار فريقها 
  ** المريخ انتصر بثلاثية نظيفة ولن استطيع التعليق علي المباراة لأنني لم  أشاهدها ولكنني سعيد بعودة عماد الصيني ومحمد الرشيد وسعيد بأن المدرب  السليمي اوفي بوعده وعاد بالثلاث نقاط 
 ** انقطاع التيار الكهربائي  بالكلاكلة لأكثر من ثلاث ساعات ايضا لم يمكنا من مشاهدة مباراة الهلال  وهلال الفاشر وانتصر الهلال كذلك بثلاثية وحافظ علي مركزه الصداري 
  ** الدوري الممتاز زاد اشتعالا علي مستوي القمة والقاع لكن المباريات التي  سيكون المريخ والهلال طرفا فيها ستتوقف لفترة طويلة بسبب المنتخب الوطني  وبعد العودة يمكن المواصلات تتحسن شوية وتعود الجماهير للمدرجات 
 **  مباراة الفلاح والأهلي مروي التي جرت باستاد عطبرة مساء أمس اضطر الحكم  لانهائها من شوط واحد بعد أن تعرض رجل الراية للاعتداء بحجر صلب في راسه  ونقل للمستشفى والسلوك الهمجي من جمهور الفلاح مرفوض ونرجو أن يقابل  بعقوبات رادعة اقلها إعادة الفلاح لدوري عطبرة 
 ** نناشد سعادة  الفريق البرهان رئيس المجلس السيادي بفك تجميد قرار لجنة تطوير الرياضة  لأننا نري ان اللجنة تضم رجالا أصحاب كفاءات وقدرات قادرون علي انتشال  الرياضة وخاصة كرة القدم من وهدتها ويكفي أن يكون علي راس اللجنة الفارس  حميدتي ومعه المناضلة مريم الصادق وممثلون لكل الأندية والهيئات والمؤسسات  الرياضية وكان مؤسفا ان تتسبب الوزيرة ولاء البوشي في تجميد القرار بقولها  ..ما استشاروني ..علما بأنها عضو في اللجنة 
 ** مصلحة البلاد ومصلحة الرياضة فوق استشارتك 
 ** عودة لجنة تطوير الرياضة مطلب شعبي ياسعادة الفريق برهان  ويادولة رئيس الوزراء د عبد الله حمدوك 
 ** السلطان حسن برقو لعب دورا كبيرا في تكوين لجنة تطوير الرياضة وإقناع الفريق حميدتي برئاسة اللجنة 
  ** التعديلات التي اجراها الاتحاد العام في لائحة الدوري الممتاز ..لا  تحتاج الي تعليق فقط نقول بارك الله في المريخ وفي لجنة التحكيم الدولية  .كاس ..
 ** الفرنسي مدرب منتخبنا الوطني أعلن عن قائمة المنتخب  المسافرة الي توجو لاداء مباراة ودية وضمت القائمة ظ¨ من الهلال و ظ§ من  المريخ وثلاث محترفين بينهم لاعب المريخ السابق محمد عبد الرحمن ومباراة  توجو تدخل في إطار الإعداد للقاء غانا في تصفيات بطولة الأمم الأفريقية  ونعتقد أن الفرنسي وفق في اختيار القائمة لان من يلعبون في المنتخب أصلا هم  لاعبي المريخ والهلال والبقية حشو ساكت 
 ** توقعت عودة حارس المرمي اكرم الهادي للمنتخب الوطني بعد تألقه مع الأمل 
  ** نناشد الجميع بوقفة صلبة مع منتخب البلاد وهو يواجه غانا نهاية الشهر  الجاري اذا بقيت البلاد نفسها حتي ذاك التاريخ. .. الوضع مخيف  ينذر بالخطر  
 ** عقد امس الأول اجتماع مشترك بين السلطان حسن برقو رئيس لجنة  المنتخبات الوطنية واللجنة الإعلامية للمنتخبات والرابطة القومية لتشجيع  المنتخبات والتي قدمت تقرير مالي مفصل وبالارقام الدقيقة عن مباراة السودان  ولوسوتو السابقة وخلص الاجتماع الي ضرورة الوقفة الصلبة مع المنتخب في  مشواره القادم 
 ** رفض الفريق حميدتي لالية حل المشكل الاقتصادي خسارة كبيرة للبلد 
 ** النيل كساك هيبة وجلال  يا ملهم الشعب النضال 
 ** آخر دبوس 
 ** اعلام الهلال صمت صمت القبور بعد أن أعلن د شداد فوز المريخ بدوري موسم ظ،ظ¨ ..وين فصاحتكم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												قرار مرتقب من”كاف” بشأن أمم إفريقيا 											
 

وكالات: باج نيوز
تأتي الخطوة في خضم حالة ارتباك وهلع عالميتين بسبب تفشي وباء”كورونا” المستجدّ.



قالت وكالة”” beIN SPORTS، إنّ الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم”كاف” قرّر تأجيل بطولة أمم إفريقيا للاعبين المحليين.
وأشارت إلى أنّ الخطوة تأتي بسبب تفشي وباء”كورونا” المستجّد في عددٍ من البلدان.
وكان مقرّرًا  أنّ تحتضن الكاميرون في الرابع من أبريل المقبل،  البطولة، غير أنّ انتشار”كورونا” في البلاد من شأنه أنّ يدفع بالإعلان عن  التأجيل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * رئيس رابطة الليجا يؤكد محاولاته من أجل اكتمال الدوري الاسباني
 * تأكيدات بتأجيل يورو 2020 لإنقاذ دوريات أوروبا
 * الاتحاد الإيطالي لا يستبعد تمديد موسم الكالتشيو
 * طوارئ الكاف توصي بتأجيل أمم إفريقيا للمحليين
 * للمرة الخامسة.. الكاميرون تستضيف مراسم تتويج دوري الأبطال
 * الفيفا يساهم في نشر نصائح منظمة الصحة العالمية
 * فيفا يبحث عن حل مأزق عقود اللاعبين
 * صحيفة ذا صن: السيتي مستعد لبيع محرز مقابل 80 مليون جنيه إسترليني
 * نيمار يوجه رسالة تحذير عن فيروس كورونا
 * كورونا يعلق تدريبات موناكو لإشعار آخر
 * رسميا.. تعليق كل الأنشطة الرياضية في تونس
 * فالنسيا: إصابة 35% من الفريق بكورونا
 * ليدز يونايتد: إكمال الموسم يضمن نزاهة الكرة الإنجليزية
 * نجوم الكرة الإيطالية يشاركون في بطولة إلكترونية منزلية
 * مانشستر يونايتد يكثف اهتمامه بالسويسري زكريا نجم مونشنجلادباخ
 * اجتماع مهم لاتحاد جنوب أفريقيا مع الأندية
 * سيتين: ابقوا في منازلكم
 * رئيس البايرن: أمامنا تحد كبير بسبب توابع كورونا الاقتصادية
 * روابط ألمانية تنادي بعدم إقامة يورو 2020
 * البرتغالي فيرنانديز نجم مانشستر يونايتد الأفضل في فبراير
 * مدرب ووهان الصيني: عاملونا في إسبانيا كأننا فيروسات
 * رئيس البرازيل: إلغاء الفعاليات الرياضية هستيريا
 * بلماضي: من الصعب الحديث عن كرة القدم حاليًا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري التركي 🇹🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21 :
 * غوزتبه (-- : --) تشايكور ريزا سبور الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN

——————————————


——————————————
 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25 :
 * هلال كادوقلي (2 : 1) الفلاح عطبرة
 * هلال الفاشر (1 : 0) مريخ الفاشر
 * حي العرب بورتسودان (2 : 1) الشرطة القضارف
 * الأمل عطبرة (4 : 1) الرابطة كوستي
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كاس الذهب يعود للواجهة 
 شخصيات مريخية امام محكمة الفساد
 .
 .
 كشفت مصادر اعلامية أن اعضاء بجمعية المريخ العمومية قدموا شكوى عاجلة ضد  مجلس المريخ دورة 2009 لبيعه كاس الدهب دون الحصول على اذنا من الجمعية  العمومية للنادي وتفيد المصادر أن المحكمة ستدعي عددا من الشخصيات للتحقيق  معها حول عملية البيع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												“فيفا” لـ”الاتحادات الوطنية”: الأندية ليست ملزمة بإطلاق سراح لاعبيها للمنتخبات 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الفيفا يشير إلى أنّ المباريات المؤجّلة خلال هذه الفترة يجب إعادة جدولتها بعد التشاور بين الفيفا والاتحاد الوطني المعني.



أصدر  الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم تعميمًا جديدًا بعث لكلّ عضويته بشأن الإجراءات  والتدابير الجديدة التي تمّ اتخاذها لمحاصرة فيروس كورونا كوفيد19، معلنًا  عن عدم إلزام الأندية بالسماح للاعبيها للانضمام إلى المنتخبات الوطنية.
وفق الخطاب الصادر من”الفيفا” والذي أطّلع عليه”باج نيوز”، فإنّ أكثر  من”123â€³ دولة وإقليم أعلنت رسميًا تأثرها بالإصابات جراء الفيروس والوباء  القاتل”كورونا”.
وتسبّب انتشار المرض في تأجيل وإيقاف الكثير من المسابقات بعددٍ من  الدول مما حدا بمجلس”الفيفا” للتدّخل واتخاذ موقفٍ متوازنٍ ومسؤول باعتباره  هيئة حاكمة لكرة القدم العالمية.



واتخذ  “الفيفا” عددًا من القرارات الجديدة وذلك عقب  الإجراءات التي  اتخذها في  وقتٍ سابقٍ والتي تضمّنت تأجيل  التصفيات الآسيوية وأمريكا الجنوبية  المؤهلة لكأس العام قطر (2022).
وفق قرارات الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، فإنّ كلّ فرق كرة القدم بدول  العالم ليست ملزمة بإطلاق سراح لاعبيها للمنتخبات الوطنية حال تمّ  استدعائهم.
وأشار الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم إلى أنّه وفي حالة موافقة النادي أو  الفريق المعني على الإفراج عن اللاعب والسماح له بالانضمام إلى فريق  الاتحاد أو المنتخب المعني فإنّه يجوز للاعب رفض الاستدعاء.



وأعلن”الفيفا” بأنّ هذه الإجراءات لا تخضع لأيّ خطواتٍ تأديبية.
وأوضح أنّه إذا كان اللاعب غير قادرٍ على استئناف عمله مع ناديه بحلول  الموعد النهائي ذي الصلة بسبب فيروس كورونا فلن يخضع الاتحاد أو اللاعب  لأيّ قيودٍ مستقبلية أو إجراءاتٍ تأديبية.
وأضاف” الاتحادات الوطنية  ينبغي أن تخضع لهذه القرارات اعتبارًا من 23 وحتى 31 مارس الجاري”.



وطالب  الاتحاد الدولي بتأجيل المباريات الدولية التي كان مقرّرًا أنّ تلعب في  السادس وحتى الخامس عشر من أبريل المقبل لا سيما تقويم المباريات الدولية  للسيدات، وتأجيل المباريات التي ستلعب في نفس المدة والمختصة بكرة القدم  للصالات.
وفيروس كورونا المستجدّ، أدّى إلى إصابات وصلت إلى قرابة 183 ألفا في  162 دولة وإقليمًا، توفى منهم أكثر من 7 آلاف، أغلبهم في الصين وإيطاليا  وإيران وإسبانيا وكوريا الجنوبية وألمانيا وفرنسا والولايات المتحدة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يخضع لاعبي المنتخب لفحص كرونا
 .
 .
  اخضع الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم امس لاعبي المنتخب لفحص كرونا وذلك تماشيا مع ارشادات  وزارة الصحة وذلك لضمان سلامة اللاعبين وكان الوزير الاتحادي قد اصدر قرارا  بحظر دخول الجماهير دور الرياضة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												استمرار الدوري الممتاز يقلق مدرب هلال الأبيض 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
استمرار بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز يقلق مدب هلال الأبيض خالد هيدان.



قال  المدير الفني لهلال الأبيض، خالد هيدان إنّ إيقاف منافسة الدوري الممتاز  يبقى أمرًا مهمًا ومطلوبًا في المرحلة المقبلة من أجلّ الاطمئنان على  الجميع.
وأوضح هيدان في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ مرض كورونا تكمن خطورته في سرعة انتشاره.
ويرى المدرب المغربي الجنسية والذي يتربّع فريقه في المركز الثالث أنّ تعليق الدوري لمدة أسبوعين من شأنه أنّ يمنح الطمأنينة للجميع.



وأشار خالد هيدان إلى هلال الأبيض في أفضل أحواله، موضحًا أنّهم حققوا نتائج مثالية وأنّهم يستهدفون مزيدًا في مقبل المراحل.
يذكر أنّ هلال الأبيض يحتلّ المرتبة الثالثة في الدوري الممتاز برصيد”48â€³ نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك
 كورونوك ولا جوك جوك 
 *الشئ الوحيد الجميل في فايروس كورونا 
 *اننا ولاول مرة في التاريخ نأخذ امرا بمثل هذه الجدية 
 *علي الاقل علي المستوي الحكومي 
 *ونتمني نفس الجدية علي المستوي الشعبي 
 *فمازال شعبي يركلس حول ستات الشاي 
 *ويعطس ليك جوة حنانك زاتو 
 *بعضنا اهتم بالامر 
 *قام لبس كمامة 
 *ولكنها كمامة لزوم القشرة 
 *زي سيجارة الحفلة زمان 
 *وزي النضارة البرفعها سيدها علي راسو 
 *تلقي الكمامة معلقة علي الاضنين 
 *وباقيها علي الرقبة 
 *والخشيم والنخيرة بره الجك 
 *بس عريان ولابسلو صديري 
 *اما بعضنا الآخر 
 *فيعتمد علي عبارة الكاتل الله والحاي الله 
 *وهم بذلك لايفرقون بين التوكل والتواكل 
 *اعقلها وتوكل يا اخي الكريم 
 *ولاتدعها مطلوقة وتعتمد علي المولي في حفظها 
 *ستجفل بالتأكيد 
 *ومع كورونا الجفلة من الدنيا للآخرة طوالي 
 *اذن علينا بالاحتياط اللازم 
 *وعلينا الاشادة بالجهود الحكومية في هذه الكارثة 
 *وقبل كل ذلك نحمد الله انو كورونا جات بعد الجماعة فاتوا 
 *كان شبكونا ليك البعد عن الله هو السبب 
 *لو عالجناكم بتموتوا ولو خليناكم بتموتوا 
 *وكان انبثقت كم لجنة كده تضرب العون الانساني العالمي جوة الطيارة 
 *ثم يطل علينا آخر 
 *هي الكورونا شنو!!!!
 *ماياها ام قنطو حقتنا القديييمة ديك وام تكشو وسمير بتاع الجداد 
 *ايها الناس 
 *نرجو التعامل مع الامر بجدية شعبية واعية 
 *البس كمامة 
 *ماتصافح 
 *تجنب التجمعات قدر الامكان 
 *اغسل يديك بمطهر كم مرة يوميا 
 *لا تقح في وش زول لاتخلي زول يقح في وشك 
 *ماتاكل في الشارع 
 *ولو زول عطس عطستين بينهما شهقة 
 *قبل يعمل فييييط قول يافكيك وبلغ بالاتصال باحد ارقام الجهات المعنية 
 *حاتقولوا لي ده كتير 
 *وكورونوك ولا جوك جوك 
 *ولكن تذكر 
 *كورونوك مابشهدوك 
 *شتاااااات يافردة والامة المهملة منقرضة 
 *المهم 
 *موضوع لجنة الاستثمار نزع الاهمية من موضوع كورونا 
 *وتحدث الناس في القروبات وعبر الاذاعات عن رهن اصول المريخ 
 *حديث بالطبع مخجل 
 *ويفيد بان الذين يلوكونه يجهلون مواد النظام الاساسي الذي بموجبه تم تعيين لجنة الاستثمار 
 *ونجد العذر علي الجهل والتجاهل والجهالة 
 *لان الناس وقتها كانت تعارض في نظام اساسي بالتبعية او الوكالة 
 *دون الاطلاع علي بنوده 
 *لذا كانت العبارات المضحكة تخرج بين كي بورداتهم منسابة من فرط الجهالة 
 *ايها الناس 
 *لجنة الاستثمار لجنة طموحة 
 *وقائد ركبها ابو اواب شهدت له الايام بمواقف كريمة ومشرفة ومشرفة 
 *لذا علي المجلس واللجنة تحكيم العقل والجلوس بهدوء وبنفوس نظيفة لإزالة اي لبس في الموضوع 
 *كفانا الكورونا
 *ايها الناس 
 *النجيلة قررربت تقوم 
 *ولو قامت في ناس حاتقوم صوف 
 *اما السياج 
 *فسياج عالمي يشبه العالمي بحق وحقيقة 
 *تاني الكاف يشوف ليهو محل غرامات يعيش منها 
 *فكل مبارياتنا الافريقية 
 *كان الكاف بقطع لينا ايصالنا من قبل الكورة 
 *مخالفة سياج وخور كاشف حول الملعب 
 *كنا زي الحافلة المامرخصة 
 *من الصباح نقطع الايصال عشان نسترزق ونشتغل 
 *ايها الناس 
 *ان تنصروا الله ينصركم 
 *اها 
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
 *والينا 
 *لو عطسنا 
 *بتجري تخلينا؟؟؟؟
 *ولا بتعطس معانا 
 *ولا بتداوينا؟؟؟؟
 سلك كهربا 
 ننساك كيف والكلب قال كدي واحد فيكم بس يقول اتشوووووو شوفوني كان تلقوني 
 والي لقاء 
 سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزيرة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية (ولاء البوشي) تتخذ قرارا بإيقاف كل المسابقات الرياضية بما فيها مسابقات كرة القدم القومية والولائية لحين إشعار آخر.
#سبورتاق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس نادي المريخ يطالب الإتحاد بتعليق النشاطالمكتب الإعلاميناشد رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم عبدالله آدم في تصريح لموقع (باج نيوز) الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بتعليق نشاط بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لحماية منسوبي كرة القدم من لاعبين ومدربين  وحكام وإداريين من فيروس "كورونا" و أبان رئيس النادي ان لعب المباريات دون جمهور ليس حلاً مبينا انه يجب المحافظة على أسرة كرة القدم وان يسهم الجميع في حماية الأسرة الرياضية موضحا ان الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" ناشد الجميع إيقاف الدوريات والتجمعات و أضاف يجب ان نستجيب لمناشدة "الفيفا" وأشاد رئيس النادي بقرارات الدولة بإعلان حالة الطوارئ الصحية للحد من إنتشار الفيروس وتمنى السلامة للجميع.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"أبو أواب" : تكفلت بتسجيلات المريخ السابقة، ومستعد لتسيير فريق الكرة.  حوار: ميسر مجذوب إستنطق سبورتاق رئيس لجنة الإستثمار بنادي المريخ (محمد ابنعوف) الشهير بأبو أواب ليوضّح بعض الحقائق المُتعلّقة بأزمة الاستثمار و مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ خلال الساعات الماضية.(أبو أواب) كان صريحاً في إجابات الأسئلة التي طرحت عليه وشرح فلسفة لجنة الإستثمار في عديد النقاط ابرزها، مشروع بنك الصفوة،  أكاديمية النادي. # ضجة كبيرة في الأوساط المريخية خلال اليومين الماضيين سببها خبر تحويل لجنة الإستثمار التابعة للنادي الى التحقيق، كيف إستقبلت قرار المجلس ؟!- هنالك سوء فهم حدث، وتم إحتواء الأمر خلال ساعات قليلة، مجلس الادارة تحصّل على معلومات مغلوطة بخصوص المشاريع الاستثمارية فيما يتعلّق بإنشاء أكاديمية النادي وشراء حصة الباشمهندس محمد عمر الفاروق في قناة المريخ والبالغة 60% من جملة أسهم القناة، لكني استقبلت مكالمة من ادارة النادي بخصوص تأكديهم بوجود سوء فهم والقيام بعمل نشرة توضيحية من المكتب الاعلامي للنادي تبيّن سوء الفهم هذا. # من تقصد بادارة النادي ؟ هل اتصل بك سوداكال شخصياً ؟! - لا، تواصل معي عضو المجلس عمر محمد عبد الله والذي نقل لي رأي رئيس النادي ادم سوداكال.# أبو أواب، ظهرت فجأة في الساحة المريخية، وبت جزء من منظومة العمل الإداري للنادي رئيساً للجنة الإستثمار، هل يمكن ان تشرح ذلك للمتابع؟!- لاحظنا ان النادي غني بموارده التي لم تتم الاستفادة منها بالشكل المطلوب والمُجمّدة منذ سنوات طويلة وقررنا خدمة المريخ الذي اعشقه منذ نعومة أظافري وعملنا في صمت لفترة طويلة قبل ان تبدأ وسائل الاعلام  بتناول مشاريعنا وأفكارنا التي هي قيد التنفيذ.# لكنكم وجدتم انتقادات عديدة في البداية ؟!- وحتى الان ما زلنا نتلقى بعض الإنتقادات من هنا أو هناك، لكنها وللأمانة تضاءلت كثيراً عن تلك التي واجهناها في البداية ربما للمس الأغلبية عملنا الدؤوب في النادي. # لديكم عدد من المشروعات التي طرحتموها، ما هي المشروعات التي قد ترى النور قريباً ؟! - هنالك عدد من المشاريع الإستثمارية التابعة لنادي المريخ التي ستجعله في حلٍ عن جيوب الأفراد وللأبد، وقد بدأنا فعلياً في تنفيذ عدد منها أبرزها "تاكسي المريخ" والذي سيرى النور قريباً إلى جانب "بنك الصفوة" بشراكة أجنبية، "أكاديمية نادي المريخ" وقد قمنا بالتعاقد مع الخبير المصري عماد دربالة لدراسة المشروع على ارض الواقع وتقديم مقترحاته لإنشائها، وهنالك ايضاً متجر المريخ وعدد آخر من المشروعات.# أليس من الصعوبة القيام بكل تلك المشروعات في وقت واحد ؟!- أبداً، على العكس، نحن نتأنى كثيراً في دراسة كل مشروع ونحاول تجويد العمل فيه ونعتقد ان الجماهير صبرت بما فيه الكفاية وآن الأوان لترى مشروعات النادي، لكن لا بد من إتمام المشاريع بالصورة التي تُرضينا وتُرضي القاعدة المريخية العريضة.# هل ينوي أبو أواب الترشّح لرئاسة نادي المريخ ؟!- لأكون صريحاً، أنا أنوي خدمة هذا النادي من أي مكان وفي أي زمان. # هذا يقودنا لسؤال آخر، لماذا يدعم أبو اواب مجلس سوداكال وكثيرون يرون هذا المجلس لا يُلبي طموحات القاعدة المريخية؟!- أنا أدعم كيان وليس أفراد. # هل صحيح انك تكفّلت بالتسجيلات الأخيرة ؟! - نعم.# لماذا ؟!- لأن المريخ في حاجة لتدعيم صفوفه التسجيلات الماضية، َلا يمكن ان نقف مكتوفي الأيدي. # هل يُقدّم أبو أواب دعماً مالياً لفريق الكرة ؟!- أبداً، لكن لجنة الإستثمار على إستعداد تام لدفع رواتب اللاعبين والتكفُّل بمنصرفات فريق الكرة بالكامل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابو اواب لسبورتاق بنك الصفوة متجر المريخ تاكسي المريخ اكاديميه المريخ مشاريع ستري النور قريبا#ووااوواا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كيف استقبلت أندية الممتاز قرار استمرار الدوري بدون جمهور؟!# استطلاع : ميمي محمدتماشيا مع خطط وزارة الصحة للحد من إنتشار " كورونا فايروس" بعد اعلان اكتشافه في السودان، اتخذ الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم قرار استمرار مباريات الدوري الممتاز مع حظر دخول الجماهير الى الاستادات، ولأن القرار يمس أندية الدوري بشكل مباشر ومؤثر حول الدعم بشقيه المادي والمعنوي، اذ تعتمد هذه الاندية على دخل المباريات في تسيير النشاط والتشجيع في تحقيق النتائج، أجرى #سبورتاق اتصالات مع المسئولين في بعض أندية الممتاز لمعرفة آرائهم حول القرار. الخرطوم يؤيد أوضح (هيثم محمد نور) المدير التنفيذي للخرطوم الوطني أنه يرى في قرار اللعب بدون جمهور اقل تقدير للمصلحة العامة، ومراعاة حقيقية لصحة الشعب السوداني، وقال هيثم:" هذا مصير البشرية ومسئوليتنا جميعاً تجاه بلدنا ووطننا وتجاه الصحة العامة"، مضيفا : " رغم أن الأندية ستتضرر كثيراً، لكن المصلحة العامة هى التى تحكمنا وتقتضي تنفيذ القرار وسنسانده للحد من إنتشار الوباء" . ووجّه هيثم السُلطات بضرورة فرض رقابتها في المباريات للحد من اعداد الجماهير التي تحرص على الحضور رغم القرار قائلا :" قرار اللعب بدون جمهور لا يمكن تطبيقه ما لم تكن هنالك رقابة قوية وجدية، كما يجب تحديد دخول مجالس إدارات الأندية المنافسة وان تكون هنالك قوائم باسماء كل من هو داخل الملعب" .الأمل: على الدولة مشاركتنا الخسائر المادية رئيس نادي الامل عطبرة، (جمال حسن سعيد) ، تحدّث ل #سبورتاق عن قرار اللعب بدون جمهور موضحاً أهميته القصوى كون ثبوت وجود كورونا في السودان.ويعتقد جمال ان المؤسسات المعنية يجب أن تراعي أيضا ً الخسائر الفادحة التي تتكبدها الأندية حيث قال رئيس النادي العطبراوي: " إن ثبت وجود كورونا بالبلاد فسلامة المواطنين أهم من كرة القدم بكل تأكيد، ونحن مع القرار بالطبع ولكن يفترض أن يقوم إتحاد كرة القدم والدولة بمختلف مؤسساتها بتعويض الأندية المتضررة لأنها تعتمد على دخول المباريات حتى تستطيع تسيير أعمالها" .الشرطة القضارف: قرار غير موفقوصف سكرتير نادي الشرطة القضارف بالإنابة، (عباس ازرق) ، القرار بغير الموفق وهاجمه قائلاً:" الاندية تعتمد على دخل المباريات في تسيير أعمالها، فكيف تلعب بدون جمهور هذا القرار غير موفق".وواصل أزرق هجومه:" الاتحاد يتكفّل فقط بالترحيل، السودان ليس موبوءً كبقية الدول لو كان الوباء منتشرا ً لتفهمنا تلك الخطوة، فقط يجب حجر من هو قادم من خارج السودان ويقيني ان الفايروس لن يصمد امام درجات الحرارة المرتفعة في السودان". حي العرب يساند القرار رغم الخسارة من جانبه أوضح (النور طه باشري) ، سكرتير نادي حرب العرب بورتسودان، انهم يساندون القرار، رغم كونه سيؤثر بشكل مباشر في دخول مبارياتهم، وقال:" نحن ناد جماهيري وبالطبع سنتضرر لكننا نحترم هذا القرار الوزاري ونحن معه للمصلحة العامة" .واردف باشري: " لسوء الحظ لدينا سبع مباريات داخل استادنا في بورتسودان ومباراتين خارج بورتسودان ما يعني اننا سنفقد ميزة اللعب بجمهور لكننا في الوقت نفسه نثق في جمهورنا الذي سيشكل تواجداً حول الإستاد، و(مزيكا) حي العرب المميزة ستكون حاضرة في المباريات".#سبورتاق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الساده الاعزاء
اشاره إلى خطاب وزارة الشباب والرياضه الاتحاديه
والخاص إيقاف المنافسات الرياضيه بما فيها منافسات كرة القدم القوميه والولائيه
عليه انعقد اجتماع الساعه السابعه والنصف مساء اليوم 2020/3/17 وتمشيا مع توجيهات وزارة الصحه الاتحاديه ووزارة الشباب والرياضه تقرر الاتى :-
1/ تعليق منافسات الدوري الممتاز لموسم 2019/2020 لحين اشعار أخر
2/ تعليق مباريات المرحله المشتركه فى مرحلتها الاخيره لحين اشعار اخر
للتكرم من رؤساء اتحادات الممتاز والوسيط والأندية  بوضع الأمر موضع التنفيذ اعتبارا من تأريخ اليوم
ونسأل الله أن يحفظ العباد والبلاد من هذا الوباء
الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خاطب نادي المريخ اتحاد الكرة باعتماد ادم سوداكال رئيسا للنادي ،  كما  طالب بتأجيل جمعيته العمومية الى وقت لاحق بسبب الوضعي الصحي الحالي في البلاد.

#سبورت249
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  أصدرت لجنة الاستئنافات في الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (كاف)، قراراها حول استئناف نادي الهلال الخرطوم ضد قرارات لجنة المسابقات على خلفية أحداث مباراته ضد الاهلي القاهري، حيث تم رفض استئناف الهلال، وتأييد قرارات لجنة الانضباط في توقيع الغرامة المالية والحرمان من الجمهور ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعلن نادي المريخ تعليق التدريبات بقرار من الجهاز الفني الى حين عودة النشاط بعد قرار وزارة الشباب والرياضة واتحاد الكرة بايقاف النشاط الرياضي بسبب فايروس كورونا
وأكد المكتب الاعلامي لنادي المريخ إلغاء المؤتمر الصحفي المخصص لتقديم الجهاز الفني مساء الجمعة لنفس الأسباب.

#سبورت249
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعلن نادي المريخ تعليق التدريبات بقرار من الجهاز الفني الى حين عودة النشاط بعد قرار وزارة الشباب والرياضة واتحاد الكرة بايقاف النشاط الرياضي بسبب فايروس كورونا
وأكد المكتب الاعلامي لنادي المريخ إلغاء المؤتمر الصحفي المخصص لتقديم الجهاز الفني مساء الجمعة لنفس الأسباب.

#سبورت249
*

----------

